# V6 3.2 DSG Problem



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi

I am a newbie to this forum. There is a lot of great information on here!

I am a UK expat living in Paris and have a problem with my 2004 V6 3.2TT. Searching through the forum I have seen that many people have had the same issue that is related to the failure of either the mechatronic unit or the gearbox itself.

The issue I have is that when driving along I get the famous flashing gear sign on the pod and the gearbox is then stuck in the current gear or reduces to the correct gear until it is stuck in first. Stopping the car normally fixes the issue but it can return again in 2 minutes or two days. As you can imagine having this happen regularly on the peripherique is not ideal.

The issue I have is that I went to an Audi dealer in Paris who diagnosed it and said there is either a problem with the gearbox or electronics but as they do not open the gearbox they do not know which so the only option they offer is to replace the gearbox at a cost of €7000. Frankly, I just do not buy this as I have seen that many other people have solved this problem just by replacing the mechantronic unit.

Any advice you can give would be appreciated as Audi France has been less than supportive.

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would agree that there is a problem with the transmission on your car.
There are places in the UK that do repairs to the machatronic unit at a fraction of the new cost. 
I dont know if you have the option to get this done in France.
Here is the link to the UK repair company who accept items for repair by post..
http://www.ecutesting.com/audi_common_ecu_failures.html
I doubt the gearbox is a problem.
Steve


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. After doing some research I have not found a place who can do the repair of the mechatronic unit in France.

I called a couple of places but once I add up the cost of shipping, getting the job done and having someone to take in off and put in back on together with the oil change it works out the same as buying a new one.

I went to a different Audi garage in the Paris area who told me that they would replace the mechatronic unit and not the whole gear box if that is really the problem. My concern is that they would come back and say the mechatronic is fine and the gearbox should be changed anyway. Is there a surefire trick/way I can check this as I don't really trust any of these garages?

The previous Audi garage who did a diagnostic even refuses to give me the result unless I agree they change the gearbox!


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel for you man!!! Unfortunately I cannot offer any advice though.

Good luck though!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum

i think that the majority of DSG problems have been the mech unit
if it was me!!! you have to start/do something and as the mech unit is cheaper than a gearbox and has caused most of forum owners problems........

in my opinion..bite the bullet get the mech done...unless someone can come with any ideas on a test or diagnostic you can do ..........all the best ........Mike


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Bite the bullet it is then!

I have ordered a copy of VAG.COM and cable anyway so I can at least do my own diagnostic before it goes in for surgery next week. At least I may have a small chance to understand what it is really going on with the car. 

I feel a strong letter brewing for Audi France as well commenting on the differing levels of service but general incompetence of their dealer network. I did not find one dealer yet who confirmed there is a known issue with the DSG so it would seem at least for this point the corporate training has worked.


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi mate, this is almost certainly the mech unit, I haven't heard of a gearbox failure before, replacing the entire box is ridiculous, get onto Audi customer services.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

If it helps, I actually go to the UK to fix & service my V6 at the TTShop.co.uk talk to Dave Mahoney or Justin Wasling. Very dependable people.

It sounds like a mech problem. Have all the servicing been done on time especially the gear oil?

Getting it done in the UK may be cheaper.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i agree Niaz
but getting there in first gear may take a while :lol:

on a serious note Audi USA have admitted DSG failures and are paying, but not as yet for the mk 1
i wouldnt be so bad if they said... there is a problem we can fix it for ** they dont have to sing the Bob the Builder tune either..no one has died from making an apology.....yet..

how many miles has it done ??...around the 40k i would guess !!


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks again for all the feedback. I have learnt more with a couple of posts here than €1000 of diagnostics via Audi. 

The car has done 70k kilometres which would equate to around 40k miles. The last service was at 60k kilometres and according to the record the gearbox oil was changed. It has been regularly serviced.

After consistent calling and threats I finally got some error codes from Audi this morning. I don't know if they mean anything to anyone here:

17150P0766000
19164P2732000


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> Thanks again for all the feedback. I have learnt more with a couple of posts here than €1000 of diagnostics via Audi.
> 
> The car has done 70k kilometres which would equate to around 40k miles. The last service was at 60k kilometres and according to the record the gearbox oil was changed. It has been regularly serviced.
> 
> ...


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Cat ... ault_Codes
Ps welcome to the forum...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If the mech unit fails it is usually at your sort of mileage. If it goes beyond that the chances are, you have a good one.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> i think that the majority of DSG problems have been the mech unit
> if it was me!!! you have to start/do something and as the mech unit is cheaper than a gearbox and has caused most of forum owners problems........
> ...


Hmm It's a risk driving it if it comes back every 2 days or 2mins!

Sounds more mech unit.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> If the mech unit fails it is usually at your sort of mileage. If it goes beyond that the chances are, you have a good one.
> Steve


yea Steve ...im bricking it at 45k (almost)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > If the mech unit fails it is usually at your sort of mileage. If it goes beyond that the chances are, you have a good one.
> ...


I just hit 98k miles! So upon that theory all is well. Praying another 100k of peaceful driving?


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I had a look and a general scan on the web but could not find the codes that the Audi garage gave me. Does anyone have another source or could it be they gave me wrong information?

Thanks


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

19143/P2711/010001 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement
19143/P2711/010001 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement: No Signal/Communication
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
* Transmission Malfunction
* Erratic Driving Behavior

Possible Causes

* Output Shaft Speed Sensor 1/2 (G501/G502) faulty
* Mechatronic Unit for Double Clutch Transmission (J743) faulty

Possible Solutions

* Check Output Shaft Speed Sensor 1/2 (G501/G502)
o Check Measuring Value Blocks (MVB) 
* Check/Replace Mechatronic Unit for Double Clutch Transmission (J743)

Special Notes

* When found in 6-Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG/02E), check Measuring Value Block (MVB) 008. The Output Shaft Speeds should align with the Input Shaft Speed during a Test Drive (Tiptronic in Gear 1/2) with the Clutch engaged.

19143/P2711/010001 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement: No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> Thanks for the link. I had a look and a general scan on the web but could not find the codes that the Audi garage gave me. Does anyone have another source or could it be they gave me wrong information?
> 
> Thanks


DITTO I cant find anything but what I pasted as the most close not correct.

Contents
[hide]

* 1 17115/P0731 - Gear 1: Incorrect Ratio
o 1.1 Possible Causes
o 1.2 Possible Solutions

17115/P0731 - Gear 1: Incorrect Ratio
Possible Causes

* Wiring and/or connections faulty
* Sensor Gear Position Indicator faulty
* Gear Solenoides faulty
* Mechanical failure

Possible Solutions

* Check wiring and connections
* Check Sensor Gear Position Indicator
* Check Gear Solenoides

Retrieved from "http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17115/P0731"
Category: Fault Codes


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Am I correct that you can reset the clutch values_

Reset Values (Clutch Safety Function)

Group 068
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
Reset Values (Pressure Adaptation)

Group 065
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
Reset Values (Steering Wheel Paddle Installation)

Group 063
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
Reset Values (ESP & Tip Cruise Control Installation)

Group 069
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]

[Done, Go Back]
Switch off Ignition, wait 10 Seconds and switch it back on.
[Fault Codes - 02]
Check and clear fault codes after successful test.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
Perform the Defined Test Drive.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

read this http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=16053

& here http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=110390

Sorry buddy but it is for sure a mech unit... the more research there is...at least you now know.


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks again for all the information. If it turns out that I have the replace only the mechatronic unit them I am reasonably happy as although expensive, is still better than a new gearbox.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> Thanks again for all the information. If it turns out that I have the replace only the mechatronic unit them I am reasonably happy as although expensive, is still better than a new gearbox.


Good luck, let me know what you do and whom you go to for this work. Obviously few TT specialists where you are based. There is an Audi club for France that have some TTs. But you know the problem is its the gearbox, its best you get it fixed nearer to you. As Mike pointed out, you dont want to be stuck driving in a gear. It only gets worse from what I read. Let us know how much. Curious to see prices. My TT is the same age but more mileage. I am on 150,000 Kms or 98,000 miles. Touch wood no problems to date. On the whole most DSG owners have few problems. It tends to be the problems that makes people pop on and join us. From the list of DSG users its nice to know this problem makes up a few percentile of cars on here.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Hibee1 (Jan 9, 2009)

wallstreet,

yes you can reset the clutch valves, the adapation process for the dsg is normally done after a service or if you've taken the mech unit out. done it myself when i got my mech unit repaired.

mike


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Hibee1 said:


> wallstreet,
> 
> yes you can reset the clutch valves, the adapation process for the dsg is normally done after a service or if you've taken the mech unit out. done it myself when i got my mech unit repaired.
> 
> mike


Cheers Mike.

Looks like it's a mech unit for our buddy.


----------



## GEmslie78 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I thought I would share my recent experience; I've just got my car back after having the Mechatronic unit fixed by ECU Testing. The car was almost undriveable as what began as an intermittent fault became more and more frequent. It took some time to find a garage that was willing to remove the unit, send it to ECU testing and refit it after it was fixed. I would highly recommend Russell Automotive Centre, they were very friendly and helpful throughout. The costs were: ECU testing - £314 including VAT and delivery, Russell Automotive Centre - £280 in VAT, a much cheaper option than going to the dealer...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GEmslie78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I thought I would share my recent experience; I've just got my car back after having the Mechatronic unit fixed by ECU Testing. The car was almost undriveable as what began as an intermittent fault became more and more frequent. It took some time to find a garage that was willing to remove the unit, send it to ECU testing and refit it after it was fixed. I would highly recommend Russell Automotive Centre, they were very friendly and helpful throughout. The costs were: ECU testing - £314 including VAT and delivery, Russell Automotive Centre - £280 in VAT, a much cheaper option than going to the dealer...


The guy is in France. But could be worthwhile finding a garage who can remove it then postage by say DHL or equivalent.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

GEmslie78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I thought I would share my recent experience; I've just got my car back after having the Mechatronic unit fixed by ECU Testing. The car was almost undriveable as what began as an intermittent fault became more and more frequent. It took some time to find a garage that was willing to remove the unit, send it to ECU testing and refit it after it was fixed. I would highly recommend Russell Automotive Centre, they were very friendly and helpful throughout. The costs were: ECU testing - £314 including VAT and delivery, Russell Automotive Centre - £280 in VAT, a much cheaper option than going to the dealer...


Result!!! well done for going the repair route and is the car back to its best?
Steve


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Good news!!! where is Russell Automotive Centre located just out of interest?

Martin


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

I checked about taking out the unit and sending it back to the UK. The problem is that when you add up the freight costs together with insurance plus getting a garage to take it off the car, refit it and change the gearbox oil the costs are not so different.

Everywhere I called in the UK was also very careful to tell me that it is a very delicate unit so they would not be responsible for any damage in transit etc. etc. So finally I decided it was not worth the risk.

Car is booked into the garage on Monday morning next week so I'll let you know how empty my bank becomes! Given that it is a garage in France I don't expect to be able to report too quickly. 

Thanks

Colin


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> I checked about taking out the unit and sending it back to the UK. The problem is that when you add up the freight costs together with insurance plus getting a garage to take it off the car, refit it and change the gearbox oil the costs are not so different.
> 
> Everywhere I called in the UK was also very careful to tell me that it is a very delicate unit so they would not be responsible for any damage in transit etc. etc. So finally I decided it was not worth the risk.
> 
> ...


Colin we feel for you buddy, I especially understand, the Swiss are good at time keeping and taking your car in to the workshop at Audi AMAG (monopolists)! But when it came to getting the job done right, forget ABOUT IT! In fact, 2 times the car was in and did not get the work done that I requested in 48hrs the car was inside. From basics like check the brakes, or knocking sound! It took a trip to the TTShop to sort it out. I changed my brakes to EBC Reds so no more reverse brake noise from dust. I also got the drop links replaced. Disapointed at poor service from Audi. They are keen to sell you their stock. Aftercare is tardy.

I know France as Geneva is like France in is culture and language. So things at the garage are also overlooked and take time.

Abientot!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

v800mjh said:


> Good news!!! where is Russell Automotive Centre located just out of interest?
> 
> Martin


great news....its a London V.A.G specialist here is their Facebook page http://en-gb.facebook.com/pages/London- ... 3444092063


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> > Good news!!! where is Russell Automotive Centre located just out of interest?
> ...


Mike your tango will be fine! Don't worry about the gears just heal yourself bud!


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

What part of France are you in
Is there a place in Germany that is easier to get the unit to, surely the uk isn't the only place that repairs ECU's :?


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in the west of Paris. I actually work in Germany and there is a garage 100 metres from my office but unfortunately it is now a problem to get to the end of the road let alone get to Germany. 

As someone mentioned earlier it would be a challenge to get there in 1st gear.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> > v800mjh said:
> ...


thanks Niaz
im getting there (we have BOTH now been discharged) but yea im sure it will be fine what can go wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i had to fork out £1000 on BMW gearbox a couple of months ago, and to think i didnt buy an A4 due to dodgy gearboxes :lol: :lol:

souns like its looking up for cheaper mech repairs anyway  , like ive said before whatever the cost "worth every penny"


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> I'm in the west of Paris. I actually work in Germany and there is a garage 100 metres from my office but unfortunately it is now a problem to get to the end of the road let alone get to Germany.
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier it would be a challenge to get there in 1st gear.


Hi Colin
not worth chucking on a trailer and taking to work ???


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> colw1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the west of Paris. I actually work in Germany and there is a garage 100 metres from my office but unfortunately it is now a problem to get to the end of the road let alone get to Germany.
> ...


Could be his only car!!

Under 1k for a new mech unit not bad. I would have it taken out, then fly it myself to the company and come back to pick it up!! It will be way cheaper than to fix it here!!  I know for fact on an A6 with a hi and low gear system they just offered the person to change the WHOLE GEARBOX!!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i think he needs someone reliable to take it out .
once its out a long weekend in London might do the trick.
i hope its all gets sorted for him...


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

That's exactly the problem. Finding someone local who is reliable is the problem. There is a garage recommended by a similar forum in France about 1 hour away but they will also only replace a new mecatronic unit.

The car is going on Monday to the local Audi garage who will replace the mec unit. Luckily I have a second car so if it takes a while to get the part it is not an issue. I have asked them to give me the old mec unit so will get that refurbished next time I am in UK and try to sell it on to cover some of the cost.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> That's exactly the problem. Finding someone local who is reliable is the problem. There is a garage recommended by a similar forum in France about 1 hour away but they will also only replace a new mecatronic unit.
> 
> The car is going on Monday to the local Audi garage who will replace the mec unit. Luckily I have a second car so if it takes a while to get the part it is not an issue. I have asked them to give me the old mec unit so will get that refurbished next time I am in UK and try to sell it on to cover some of the cost.


Good move.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe Charlie should keep 1or 2 on stock.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Maybe Charlie should keep 1or 2 on stock.
> Steve


Thats TTSpares, Charlieeeeeeee maybe you should talk to Colin??


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

The problem you have is that if a garage was to take it out to be repaired, then your car would be immobilised whilst they wait up to a week before it is returned, maybe blocking up their workshop
If they are fitting a new one then they will remove the old one and then fit the new one in one go - catch 22


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will PM Charlie to have a look at this post to see if its feasible to keep spares on stock, for exactly this situation but unfortunately it may be too late in this situation.
Steve


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an indie really close to me who know my car so if this happens to me theyll take it out and ill send it off...

ill be buggered if ill take it to audi if it wasnt for the TT i doubt id ever buy another car from them :x

The worst thing is i had a flashing g/box panel back in april a few weeks after i bought the car...the thing is they were only too keen to say i needed a mechatronic unt and charge me £1800...thing is the indie checked it and said there were no codes or anything.

The car is still running well  so i dont know what it was all about...hopefully im getting toward 50k miles so ill keep ontop of the servicing and keep my fingers crossed. They must be primed well tho...because when i have to phone the dealers to get any info they have said this is an "unusual" problem....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

[quote="
The car is still running well  so i dont know what it was all about...hopefully im getting toward 50k miles so ill keep ontop of the servicing and keep my fingers crossed. They must be primed well tho...because when i have to phone the dealers to get any info they have said this is an "unusual" problem....mmmmmmmmmmmmm[/quote]

not according to this website :lol: :lol: :lol: http://www.dsgproblems.co.uk/index.php? ... &board=2.0


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

What a load of bull. 
When I had problems with my mecatronic and I wouldn't pay their price for a replacement they told me it was "common"
Go the specialist route, better to have a specialist fix it cheaper than an apprentice bodge it for a premium price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

Finally after 5 different diagnostics from the Audi garage (I use that term loosely) they have finally admitted that yes I do have a faulty mecatronic unit and no I do not need to have a complete new gearbox!

The new unit has been ordered and should arrive for beginning of next week. Letter to Audi France about incompetence in preparation!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> Finally after 5 different diagnostics from the Audi garage (I use that term loosely) they have finally admitted that yes I do have a faulty mecatronic unit and no I do not need to have a complete new gearbox!
> 
> The new unit has been ordered and should arrive for beginning of next week. Letter to Audi France about incompetence in preparation!


glad its being sorted, hope its not going to be too expensive, but its being done .


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

colw1969 said:


> Finally after 5 different diagnostics from the Audi garage (I use that term loosely) they have finally admitted that yes I do have a faulty mecatronic unit and no I do not need to have a complete new gearbox!
> 
> The new unit has been ordered and should arrive for beginning of next week. Letter to Audi France about incompetence in preparation!


Good news, glad you got there in the end, inform Audi France that if their engineers get stuck in the future they can always ask on the forum :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mrgoodcat said:


> colw1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally after 5 different diagnostics from the Audi garage (I use that term loosely) they have finally admitted that yes I do have a faulty mecatronic unit and no I do not need to have a complete new gearbox!
> ...


I think you will find that forums are not officialy part of the recognised format dealers use for info..but a good shout.
Steve


----------



## colw1969 (Nov 19, 2010)

So just to close this one off and to provide a reference for others, got the TT back today with the new mecatronic unit fitted. Final cost was €2485.

I managed to also get back the old mecatronic unit so will get it refurbished next time I come back to the UK and try to sell it.

Needed a new battery for my key. Even with my extremely high bill the Audi garage refused to give it to me for free! I made them give me a VAT invoice for it (€3.50) so will be adding this to my catalogue of information to send to Audi France.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Ouch!

At least & at last it's now done & dusted.

Drive safely & enjoy the festive season ahead.


----------

